# Advices on my landscape drawing



## CAA86 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm a beginner and just joined this forum, I bet I will find great advices and nice people here 
Drawing is just a hobby for me.

Is there someone kind enough to point me in the right direction here ? what should I pay attention to when drawing this landscape ? I have the sentiment my drawing is flat and lacks depth like hell... of course it's not finished yet, I have the sentiment there is no point to finish it, or maybe it will help adding context ? I wonder if it's not too difficult for my level of drawing, like I would have to detect and draw the 100 of different values ...


Also, do you know the technique for drawing this old stone/rock bridge ? I couldn't find out but maybe I didn't search enough.

Thank you so much in advance,
CAA86


----------



## Matthew80Adams (Nov 27, 2020)

Your paintings are incredibly beautiful! By the way, I know how much money I waste on a paper, so recently I've started to use drawing tablet that really saves lots of time and allows to get more beautiful and creative pictures of mine. Therefore, visit this website and know more about huion gt-221 pro that will significantly help you to begin making pictures with high quality. Don't postpone it, just click the link and use this Website in your own purposes!


----------



## CAA86 (Nov 18, 2020)

Second attempt.... Took me hours in several steps... but I got angry with the upper left folliage


----------

